# # of people on my ignored list



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 13, 2020)

I actually have 59 people on my ignored list now.  I usually use the "New posts" link to see if any helpful posters have posted something new.  Unfortunately these days almost every thread is last updated by someone on my ignored list.  Accordingly this site has become less useful and enjoyable for me.



Rough demographic of people on my ignored list:
19:  Self-appointed Covid experts, i.e. they know how to use a browser to google things
10:  These people are both Covid and soccer experts
10:  Perpetual whiners of everything related to club soccer
8:  Fiver-year-old's who have to have the last words.  Their discussions usually end by correcting each other's grammar.
7:  People who have zero ability to stay on topic
3:  People who have zero intention to stay on topic
2:  Perpetual whiners of everything

I hope when soccer resumes, there will be more posts from helpful posers such as @Mystery Train, @mirage, and @Dos Equis.  They and others have helped flatten my learning curve for club soccer since my kids started playing a few years back.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I actually have 59 people on my ignored list now.  I usually use the "New posts" link to see if any helpful posters have posted something new.  Unfortunately these days almost every thread is last updated by someone on my ignored list.  Accordingly this site has become less useful and enjoyable for me.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> ...


This prompted me to check my own ignored list.  I was surprised to see that it was so big.  Looking closer, however, I noticed that there are 52 individuals on the list who have made zero posts.  I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2020)

espola said:


> This prompted me to check my own ignored list.  I was surprised to see that it was so big.  Looking closer, however, I noticed that there are 52 individuals on the list who have made zero posts.  I have no idea how that happened.


I unignored all those with 0 posts, and I still have over 50 on the list.  All the posters I want on the list are there, plus dozens of others who I have no idea who they are, or how they got on the list.


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2020)

I have twelve on my ignore list. They are mostly people that cannot keep politics out of soccer discussions. I suspect that at least one of them is an actual Russian troll or is doing their best to be one by sowing dissension.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I actually have 59 people on my ignored list now.  I usually use the "New posts" link to see if any helpful posters have posted something new.  Unfortunately these days almost every thread is last updated by someone on my ignored list.  Accordingly this site has become less useful and enjoyable for me.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> ...


This is way bigger then soccer forum.  Soccer is poltics and politics is soccer.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is way bigger then soccer forum.  Soccer is poltics and politics is soccer.


That is the saddest statement I've read today, and that includes LAUSD going online-only.

On edit: I mean depressing. Soccer should have nothing to do with politics.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That is the saddest statement I've read today, and that includes LAUSD going online-only.
> 
> On edit: I mean depressing. Soccer should have nothing to do with politics.


It breaks my heart too.


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is way bigger then soccer forum.  Soccer is poltics and politics is soccer.


I disagree. Soccer is just a game.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2020)

outside! said:


> I have twelve on my ignore list. They are mostly people that cannot keep politics out of soccer discussions. I suspect that at least one of them is an actual Russian troll or is doing their best to be one by sowing dissension.


I had no ignore list until recently.  Then some posters started acting as you suggest, so I actually started a short list and only read them when someone else makes a response to one of them that makes me wonder what it was about.


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 13, 2020)

I guess if I’m on someone’s ignore list (most likely due to not having much knowledge about the game) they’ll never know I just commented about it..


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

outside! said:


> I disagree. Soccer is just a game.
> [/QUOTE
> Trust me outside, soccer at the highest level was full of politics.  Agree to disagree and I wish it were not


----------



## pokergod (Jul 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is way bigger then soccer forum.  Soccer is poltics and politics is soccer.


That is why you make the lists.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 13, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I actually have 59 people on my ignored list now.  I usually use the "New posts" link to see if any helpful posters have posted something new.  Unfortunately these days almost every thread is last updated by someone on my ignored list.  Accordingly this site has become less useful and enjoyable for me.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> ...


Great post. Thank you.


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 13, 2020)

Lot of us who love watching our kids play soccer are frustrated, lashing out, venting and getting in the weeds over petty bs.  
This post is a fun diversion!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 13, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Great post. Thank you.


Welcome back from vacation Lastman.  How are you doing by the way?  I honesty hope all is well for you and the family.  Peace


----------



## Sandypk (Jul 13, 2020)

I have 4 Usernames ignored and I am pretty sure it’s the same person.  Once in a while I will unignore them and then kick myself for getting sucked into the whiny bs again.


----------



## JumboJack (Jul 14, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I actually have 59 people on my ignored list now.  I usually use the "New posts" link to see if any helpful posters have posted something new.  Unfortunately these days almost every thread is last updated by someone on my ignored list.  Accordingly this site has become less useful and enjoyable for me.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Just about every new post turns into a "You're a racist Nazi! You're a pussy snowflake!". It's sad because there are a lot of great, knowledgeable posters here.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 14, 2020)

Based on who is on my ignore list, the only posts I can see are "Pre-March" timeframe. 

After that almost every single thread on this forum has been hijacked.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 14, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Based on who is on my ignore list, the only posts I can see are "Pre-March" timeframe.
> 
> After that almost every single thread on this forum has been hijacked.


This is the best site out there, bar none, when it comes to youth soccer talk.  That said its been an unmitigated disaster with all the Covid and political takes over the last couple months.  Hopefully once games start all that nonsense will wane and we can get back to ECNL v. DA/GA and that kind of stuff instead of all the other BS.  It's just insufferable.  I'm sure I'm not the only one on here who has just tuned out for the most part.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 14, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> This is the best site out there, bar none, when it comes to youth soccer talk.  That said its been an unmitigated disaster with all the Covid and political takes over the last couple months.  Hopefully once games start all that nonsense will wane and we can get back to ECNL v. DA/GA and that kind of stuff instead of all the other BS.  It's just insufferable.  I'm sure I'm not the only one on here who has just tuned out for the most part.


I’ve called it a vacation. But the behaviors despite the climate are inexcusable.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 15, 2020)

Imagine opening the thread with few people fighting and all of them on your ignore list?


----------



## dk_b (Jul 15, 2020)

I have enjoyed this board very much over the years - I was first involved MANY years ago when my kid had her first experience at Surf Cup (before they expanded the field) and, in a quarterfinal game, there was a red card called on our GK which generated a lot of discussion.  @Dominic reached out to me about the NorCal board in one of its iterations and that was fun to see take off and, after years, peter out.

This board has been really consistent and I have enjoyed follow the progress of some of the participants' kids, getting inside info about certain college programs and certain coaches and making real life contact with some.  I like that we come with different viewpoints, expectations about what "soccer" represents (youth, college, pro, community, national identity, etc.).  I've tangled with some but b/c I don't like to fight on the internet, I try to express disagreement w/o using insults or derision (I have failed more on the latter than on the former) and back when the thumbs down feature existed, I am proud that I never gave anyone a thumbs down (if I don't like a post, I'd prefer saying so and explaining why.  Sometimes I learn something and sometimes we can just part respectfully).

Why all this? Well, I don't have any blocked names but I can't stand the threads that get so hijacked on the political track. I get the "why" behind that but I do think that the Covid impact can be discussed w/o resorting politics. So while sometimes I do read the threads, and get depressed as hell, it's easy enough to ignore it. And while I am often tempted to just cancel my account, I do like the D1 threads and I do like the recruiting thread (I learn things that may help my younger kids and I can share aspects of my older kid's experience that might be helpful to others).

I hope everyone can focus their anger, anxiety, fear and frustration in positive ways (on that, I am often not successful but at least I get to see my dog all day every day).  And I look forward to more threads that are entirely soccer-related b/c that will be an indication that we will be on the other side of Coronavirus.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 15, 2020)

dk_b said:


> I have enjoyed this board very much over the years - I was first involved MANY years ago when my kid had her first experience at Surf Cup (before they expanded the field) and, in a quarterfinal game, there was a red card called on our GK which generated a lot of discussion.  @Dominic reached out to me about the NorCal board in one of its iterations and that was fun to see take off and, after years, peter out.
> 
> This board has been really consistent and I have enjoyed follow the progress of some of the participants' kids, getting inside info about certain college programs and certain coaches and making real life contact with some.  I like that we come with different viewpoints, expectations about what "soccer" represents (youth, college, pro, community, national identity, etc.).  I've tangled with some but b/c I don't like to fight on the internet, I try to express disagreement w/o using insults or derision (I have failed more on the latter than on the former) and back when the thumbs down feature existed, I am proud that I never gave anyone a thumbs down (if I don't like a post, I'd prefer saying so and explaining why.  Sometimes I learn something and sometimes we can just part respectfully).
> 
> ...


I give you a 100% ***** thumbs up sir.  I'm serious.  Classy and respectful.  I want to be like you but since we have no more soccer and college is online and public schools want all charter schools to be closed or else ((my son killed at a charter school)), I have to speak up.  I swear as if God was my almighty that I was not into politics from 1988 til Nov 2016.  After that, well, you know.  I long for the days that we only talk about soccer.  My dd is training to be her best.  I found her a very strong boy and girls scrimmage group and each team has three girls and they have to hang.  Boys are better but it's really fast and all about possession.


----------



## outside! (Jul 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Boys are better but it's really fast and all about possession.


Boys are faster and stronger, not better. It is about respect.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 15, 2020)

dk_b said:


> I have enjoyed this board very much over the years - I was first involved MANY years ago when my kid had her first experience at Surf Cup (before they expanded the field) and, in a quarterfinal game, there was a red card called on our GK which generated a lot of discussion.  @Dominic reached out to me about the NorCal board in one of its iterations and that was fun to see take off and, after years, peter out.
> 
> This board has been really consistent and I have enjoyed follow the progress of some of the participants' kids, getting inside info about certain college programs and certain coaches and making real life contact with some.  I like that we come with different viewpoints, expectations about what "soccer" represents (youth, college, pro, community, national identity, etc.).  I've tangled with some but b/c I don't like to fight on the internet, I try to express disagreement w/o using insults or derision (I have failed more on the latter than on the former) and back when the thumbs down feature existed, I am proud that I never gave anyone a thumbs down (if I don't like a post, I'd prefer saying so and explaining why.  Sometimes I learn something and sometimes we can just part respectfully).
> 
> ...


Great stuff. I also was part of the old forum and miss those discussions with a level of respect. Along with the threads you mentioned I started reading the boys threads (preferably something by Kante) because they still converse matters regarding soccer. Covid/or the political threads have become cancerous. Covid is not an excuse for the level of embarrassment brought to this forum by those who have engaged and perpetuated these disgusting posts.


----------



## met61 (Jul 15, 2020)

Any leads on girls and/or co-ed pick-up/scrimmages young-mid teens in North County SD?

Post or PM, thanks.


----------



## Yousername (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m so glad I’m not the only one. I would come on this site daily and read up on changes to the soccer landscape, updates, and valid opinions. These days, the content on here is so eye rolling that I haven’t been on the forum in over a week. And pretty much nothing has changed... new topics trying to talk about soccer always get hijacked by the same jackasses who have to put their political or medical spin on things. 
Ill check back here in a week, and I can pretty much guarantee this thread will be the same way.


----------



## JumboJack (Jul 16, 2020)

My oldest DD play travel softball. I frequent a forum that is the polar opposite of what it is like around here lately.
It's nice to be able to still talk about the actual sport and its related subjects without it turning into the war room scene from Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 16, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My oldest DD play travel softball. I frequent a forum that is the polar opposite of what it is like around here lately.
> It's nice to be able to still talk about the actual sport and its related subjects without it turning into the war room scene from Dr. Strangelove.


Soccer is the world's sport.  No one cares about softball but the USA!!!  I love softball too and played for 10 years.  Batting champ one year after I married my wife.  She had no idea how good I was.  We played in Whittier.  BTW, this was big time softball with ex college baseball players and those who coudn't make the pros.  I was so good, I was invited by invite only  to be on an elite travel softball team and we went to a Vegas tournament.  I was well on my to being a pro but my freaking lower back gave way.  This is a true story.  I was playing in a league and my wife was pregnant with my first born son.  I was playing ss and made a throw and threw out my back.  It was last inning and we were down two runs.  Two outs and bases loaded and guess who is up.  I could not walk at all.  I was losing all power in my legs and I was going to freeze up but I came to bat anyways.  I ripped a liner up the middle and was called out at first from center fielder and we lost.  After that, I went to the ER and it was Morphine for three days.  I quit after that and retired at 33.


----------



## outside! (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Soccer is the world's sport.  No one cares about softball but the USA!!!  I love softball too and played for 10 years.  Batting champ one year after I married my wife.  She had no idea how good I was.  We played in Whittier.  BTW, this was big time softball with ex college baseball players and those who coudn't make the pros.  I was so good, I was invited by invite only  to be on an elite travel softball team and we went to a Vegas tournament.  I was well on my to being a pro but my freaking lower back gave way.  This is a true story.  I was playing in a league and my wife was pregnant with my first born son.  I was playing ss and made a throw and threw out my back.  It was last inning and we were down two runs.  Two outs and bases loaded and guess who is up.  I could not walk at all.  I was losing all power in my legs and I was going to freeze up but I came to bat anyways.  I ripped a liner up the middle and was called out at first from center fielder and we lost.  After that, I went to the ER and it was Morphine for three days.  I quit after that and retired at 33.


Long ago I quit the office softball team when they wouldn't let me take my beer into the outfield. Catching pop flies with my dad's mid 50's three finger baseball glove was interesting and somewhat painfull.


----------



## dk_b (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Soccer is the world's sport.  No one cares about softball but the USA!!!  I love softball too and played for 10 years.  Batting champ one year after I married my wife.  She had no idea how good I was.  We played in Whittier.  BTW, this was big time softball with ex college baseball players and those who coudn't make the pros.  I was so good, I was invited by invite only  to be on an elite travel softball team and we went to a Vegas tournament.  I was well on my to being a pro but my freaking lower back gave way.  This is a true story.  I was playing in a league and my wife was pregnant with my first born son.  I was playing ss and made a throw and threw out my back.  It was last inning and we were down two runs.  Two outs and bases loaded and guess who is up.  I could not walk at all.  I was losing all power in my legs and I was going to freeze up but I came to bat anyways.  I ripped a liner up the middle and was called out at first from center fielder and we lost.  After that, I went to the ER and it was Morphine for three days.  I quit after that and retired at 33.


You are such a sweet guy and there is never a doubt that you love your daughter.  But this message is possibly my all-time favorite post of yours.  It makes me smile thinking of how we age and go from young folks who can play on a daily basis to weekend warriors to something closer to couch potato than mountain climber (thinking of my self).


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 16, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I actually have 59 people on my ignored list now.  I usually use the "New posts" link to see if any helpful posters have posted something new.  Unfortunately these days almost every thread is last updated by someone on my ignored list.  Accordingly this site has become less useful and enjoyable for me.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> ...


I never thought I would say that I can't wait to get back to regularly reading threads about "possession vs. direct" soccer, but man would that be such a relief right now.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> I never thought I would say that I can't wait to get back to regularly reading threads about "possession vs. direct" soccer, but man would that be such a relief right now.


Interesting parallel; -- Many people in those debates obviously didn't know what they were talking about, but that didn't stop them from vehemently defending their opinions.


----------



## dk_b (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting parallel; -- Many people in those debates obviously didn't know what they were talking about, but that didn't stop them from vehemently defending their opinions.


Some truisms in life:  (1) my team always plays possession and its opponent always plays direct (unless the opponent is coached by Deza or Montoya), (2) w/in 5 mins of any championship, someone on the winning team will say to a reporter that "nobody gave us a chance" and (3) if Joe Buck is broadcasting, fans of both teams will be convinced he wants the other team to win.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I had no ignore list until recently.  Then some posters started acting as you suggest, so I actually started a short list and only read them when someone else makes a response to one of them that makes me wonder what it was about.


I just added a couple more today and for good reason.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 18, 2020)

Ignore list... hmm.. I am just excited to be the first to post on this list. Strange that no one else has.


----------



## Frank (Jul 19, 2020)

It is nice.  When you put Messy on your ignore list the asshole level on this board drops significantly.  Now if I could just figure out the rest of his IDs that he posts under.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting parallel; -- Many people in those debates obviously didn't know what they were talking about, but that didn't stop them from vehemently defending their opinions.


You are the biggest problem in here.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

One feature I have encountered about having someone on ignore -- when I take a look at a recent post after ignoring that poster for a time, I have lost track of their ongoing insults and code words and have difficulty understanding what he means.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> One feature I have encountered about having someone on ignore -- when I take a look at a recent post after ignoring that poster for a time, I have lost track of their ongoing insults and code words and have difficulty understanding what he means.


Just ignore them the same way you do when someone puts you in a corner... nose first.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Soccer is the world's sport.  No one cares about softball but the USA!!!  I love softball too and played for 10 years.  Batting champ one year after I married my wife.  She had no idea how good I was.  We played in Whittier.  BTW, this was big time softball with ex college baseball players and those who coudn't make the pros.  I was so good, I was invited by invite only  to be on an elite travel softball team and we went to a Vegas tournament.  I was well on my to being a pro but my freaking lower back gave way.  This is a true story.  I was playing in a league and my wife was pregnant with my first born son.  I was playing ss and made a throw and threw out my back.  It was last inning and we were down two runs.  Two outs and bases loaded and guess who is up.  I could not walk at all.  I was losing all power in my legs and I was going to freeze up but I came to bat anyways.  I ripped a liner up the middle and was called out at first from center fielder and we lost.  After that, I went to the ER and it was Morphine for three days.  I quit after that and retired at 33.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Soccer is the world's sport.  No one cares about softball but the USA!!!  I love softball too and played for 10 years.  Batting champ one year after I married my wife.  She had no idea how good I was.  We played in Whittier.  BTW, this was big time softball with ex college baseball players and those who coudn't make the pros.  I was so good, I was invited by invite only  to be on an elite travel softball team and we went to a Vegas tournament.  I was well on my to being a pro but my freaking lower back gave way.  This is a true story.  I was playing in a league and my wife was pregnant with my first born son.  I was playing ss and made a throw and threw out my back.  It was last inning and we were down two runs.  Two outs and bases loaded and guess who is up.  I could not walk at all.  I was losing all power in my legs and I was going to freeze up but I came to bat anyways.  I ripped a liner up the middle and was called out at first from center fielder and we lost.  After that, I went to the ER and it was Morphine for three days.  I quit after that and retired at 33.


I thought you were a pro surfer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

Sparky9 said:


> View attachment 8211


Perhaps Tom's most underrated performance.


----------

